# Mini Appleyards and Austrailan Spotted ducks



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , it's not like i knew this wasn't going to happen , but who knew they would all hatch :GAAH: I have 16 ducklings right now :doh: They are the cutest little things though , lol. But they go to go to new homes. I will post pictures later…..im behind on taking pictures , big time :eyeroll:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on the babies! hope to see pics soon.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I will get them tomorrow , i just couldnt do it tonight , sorry guys


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Duckling pictures *

I risked life and limb to get these pictures :doh: just want you guys to know 
One of the mother ducks came at me like she was going to tear out my 
jugular and then some :shocked::shock::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL! Too funny!! 

They are real cute though


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It was funny afterwards , lolol.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't mess with momma duch huh?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Heck no ! Maybe Skyla can post the video of it i sent her. I always have problems doing that , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I rather face a bear then her again , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure how to post videos either.. :/ I wish I knew how cause it's so funny!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can see that look in momma duck's eyes. :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Momma ducks do have quite the evil look. It sure looks like they are telling you off too. They are so cute, it must be really hard to resist the temptation of cuddling with those fuzzy ducklings.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

*SQUEEEEE* those ducklings are ADORABLE!!! Momma duck is NOT impressed you're going near her babies!


----------

